# Questions about foriegn culinry schools.



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

Good afternoon I found this forum while trying to answer my questions.

Essentially I am currently living in eastern Europe and I also find that I have the time and capability to attend a culinary school in my city. 

The problem is my skills with the Russian language is basic. 


What I was hoping some of those who have attended foreign culinary schools where the instruction is not in English. Could help me understand what all is involved in a culinary school experience and how much more difficult will it be with limited vocabulary? Or should I scrap the idea completely? its a 20 class course x2 a week 4 hours per class


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

I can relate. I attended a French school with minimum French language skills. I only absorbed 30% of the info during class. Another 20-40% after class talking with classmates. Frustrating...

I would advise you to find a school in your language. You have to be able to ask questions!

Next best would be if you attend with a classmate that speaks your language and the instructors. Need to coordinate with school officials to allow the extra talking in the background of a class though. The instructor will not be happy...

If you decide to go forward anyway, learn the words for: this is important, this is critical, you must, be careful when, etc. 
Bring a voice recorder with you might help also.


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

For me this is for personal enjoyment even tho the class is geared more for people wanting to be professionals. But I want to get the most out of it as well. I doubt there are any English language schools here in Ukraine Russian or Ukrainian would be most probable. 
also what exactly is culinary school/lessons like? is it mostly hands on. mix of culinary theory and hands on. I really have little idea what to expect, as I am essentially just a guy who likes to cook and most what I have learned was from my parents or watching cooking stuff on youtube/tv. So the structure of a culinary schools curriculum I do not fully understand the depth of.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

OK Friend,

I did something called an "internet search" for "Cooking class, Kiev" and found half a dozen classes for tourists done in English.

Talk to those people about extending the classes into the time you have.

This first one is at a restaurant. I am not posting links here.

Kiev/Master-Class-at-the-Professional-kitchen

Green Tour Ukraine

Kyiv tasty tours

Good luck.


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

I do not live anywhere close to Kiev. If I did I would be going that route. but takes 17hrs by train to get there from me. I do know how to google. The only real options in my area are Russian only classes.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello friend, 

When you force people to guess where you live and ask about a school near "my city" I had to guess based on the crumbs of information you provide.

My first answer still applies. Just watching a cooking class in a language you don't know very well is frustrating. Poor value for your money.

The experience of attending a culinary school is exactly as you could predict. Some discussion and some hands on with demonstrations. In a culinary program geared to professionals, they expect you to be in a uniform with your own knives.

If you just want a culinary school experience, find the closest school that gives classes in your language, hop a train, spend a day or two and make a little holiday out of a one day culinary school treat. 

Ask questions abut class language, knife and dress code before booking a class. 

Last thought, approach a local chef to give you a private lesson in his/her restaurant kitchen. That is very close to a culinary school environment. I assume "your city" has restaurants!

Good luck


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

sgmchef said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> When you force people to guess where you live and ask about a school near "my city" I had to guess based on the crumbs of information you provide.
> 
> ...


I am not trying to be difficult, just stating what options are available in the OP and that is Russian only, I live in Kharkov and yes there are a few and that is actually a great idea, unfortunately with my work schedule I cannot just hop on a train somewhere but in between each semester I have one week off and I have a friend with a nice establishment in lviv i could ask him to let me work for free. that is a great Idea and thank you for that suggestion a thousand fold.
the nice thing is things here are very cheap were talking a few hundred dollars not like 50k in the usa. for me it will be something to do other than work gym and be stuck at the house, because outside of family life and work i dont have any hobbies or things fun to do out of the house but I do love to cook, so I am looking at it from a fun self improvement standpoint vs career aspect. and if its a viable idea.

I do appreciate all your help and advice. I have been very frustrated trying to find ingredients here to make things. theres alot of things in USA they dont have here its been an adventure tho


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

There is an idea, My health won't allow me to travel, but I would trade sleeping on your floor to give cooking lessons! When you mentioned ingredient availability, I would love to go to the markets there, and get what looks really good, and make a meal with you! Part vacation, part school, all fun!


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

sgmchef said:


> There is an idea, My health won't allow me to travel, but I would trade sleeping on your floor to give cooking lessons! When you mentioned ingredient availability, I would love to go to the markets there, and get what looks really good, and make a meal with you! Part vacation, part school, all fun!


our apartment is small but theres extra space, we also have a small house in a village and the gardens about 5 acres and lots of old fruit trees. the markets here are pretty good esp for meat and produce. The issue I have is finding things that particularly are American like brown sugar, any Mexican spices (id murder for some fresh jalepenos) ect but the food is pretty good, sorry to hear about your health. I am greatly enjoying this forum by the way


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

My goodness friend, 5 acres! You can grow peppers in a small flower pot in a window. Seeds are cheap.

My gardening style is to put the seeds in the ground and then I say, "Good luck Plant".

That's why I love chives, once they grow they will come back forever. I love using their flowers also.

Fruit wood makes some wonderful smoke too.

If you can find molasses, you can make brown sugar.

*CHILI PEPPER UKRAINSKY HIRKYY*
NIKITOVKASEEDS


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

i have my folks sending me some seeds for this spring theres very few pepper varieties here not like in the US, 
also no molasus, I had my sister in law bring me 5lbs brown sugar when she came for my wedding few months ago =). and some the other things is just a matter of time for me to figure out what stores may have them


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

So just an update I took the culinary course offered locally was a short course 6 weeks 3 classes a week about 5 hours per class and while not as intensive as say the CIA or cordon blue it was very good and has only inspired me to do more.


----------

